# Silverwood Lake State Park, Ca



## BIGMatt

Great campsite on the bluffs above the lake. Water, bathrooms, showers, lots of trees! The lake is fantastic, clean, clear and perfect temperature for swimming. 
First time camping there. Would go back, but avoid the weekend crowd and camp during mid week. Some sites even have partial hookup.
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGMatt

BIGMatt said:


> Great campsite on the bluffs above the lake. Water, bathrooms, showers, lots of trees! The lake is fantastic, clean, clear and perfect temperature for swimming.
> First time camping there. Would go back, but avoid the weekend crowd and camp during mid week. Some sites even have partial hookup.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


A few more pics
















Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

